# Setting up ATI x1270 which is ∈ RS690 using radeonhd

## dE_logics

I emerged radeonhd, which officially support x1270 with full 3-d acceleration.

After Xorg -configure, and starting x, there's a bright screen for ~0.2 second and then it crashes.

Posting xorg.log after a while.

----------

## dE_logics

xorg.0.log - 

```

This is a pre-release version of the X server from The X.Org Foundation.

It is not supported in any way.

Bugs may be filed in the bugzilla at http://bugs.freedesktop.org/.

Select the "xorg" product for bugs you find in this release.

Before reporting bugs in pre-release versions please check the

latest version in the X.Org Foundation git repository.

See http://wiki.x.org/wiki/GitPage for git access instructions.

X.Org X Server 1.6.3.901 (1.6.4 RC 1)

Release Date: 2009-8-25

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.31-gentoo-r6 x86_64 

Current Operating System: Linux localhost 2.6.31-gentoo-r6 #1 SMP PREEMPT Mon Dec 7 07:16:28 IST 2009 x86_64

Build Date: 01 December 2009  04:37:39AM

 

   Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Fri Dec 11 15:48:02 2009

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(==) ServerLayout "X.org Configured"

(**) |-->Screen "Screen0" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "Monitor0"

(**) |   |-->Device "Card0"

(**) |-->Input Device "Mouse0"

(**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard0"

(==) Automatically adding devices

(==) Automatically enabling devices

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/misc/" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/OTF" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/misc/" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/OTF" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(**) FontPath set to:

   /usr/share/fonts/75dpi/,

   /usr/share/fonts/75dpi/

(**) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib64/xorg/modules"

(WW) AllowEmptyInput is on, devices using drivers 'kbd', 'mouse' or 'vmmouse' will be disabled.

(WW) Disabling Mouse0

(WW) Disabling Keyboard0

(II) Loader magic: 0xde0

(II) Module ABI versions:

   X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4

   X.Org Video Driver: 5.0

   X.Org XInput driver : 4.0

   X.Org Server Extension : 2.0

(II) Loader running on linux

(--) using VT number 7

(--) PCI:*(0:1:5:0) 1002:791f:1028:0206 ATI Technologies Inc RS690M [Radeon X1200 Series] rev 0, Mem @ 0xf8000000/67108864, 0xfe9f0000/65536, 0xfea00000/1048576, I/O @ 0x0000ee00/256

(II) Open ACPI successful (/var/run/acpid.socket)

(II) System resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

   [28] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [29] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

(II) "extmod" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

(II) "dbe" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

(II) "glx" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

(II) "record" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

(II) "dri" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

(II) "dri2" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

(II) LoadModule: "glx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions//libglx.so

(II) Module glx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.6.3.901, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0

(==) AIGLX enabled

(II) Loading extension GLX

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions//libextmod.so

(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.6.3.901, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA

(II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) Loading extension XVideo

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

(II) Loading extension X-Resource

(II) LoadModule: "record"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions//librecord.so

(II) Module record: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.6.3.901, module version = 1.13.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0

(II) Loading extension RECORD

(II) LoadModule: "dri2"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions//libdri2.so

(II) Module dri2: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.6.3.901, module version = 1.1.0

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0

(II) Loading extension DRI2

(II) LoadModule: "dbe"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions//libdbe.so

(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.6.3.901, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0

(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

(II) LoadModule: "dri"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions//libdri.so

(II) Module dri: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.6.3.901, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DRI

(II) LoadModule: "radeonhd"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers//radeonhd_drv.so

(II) Module radeonhd: vendor="AMD GPG"

   compiled for 1.6.3.901, module version = 1.3.0

   Module class: X.Org Video Driver

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 5.0

(II) RADEONHD: X driver for the following AMD GPG (ATI) graphics devices:

   RV505 : Radeon X1550, X1550 64bit.

   RV515 : Radeon X1300, X1550, X1600; FireGL V3300, V3350.

   RV516 : Radeon X1300, X1550, X1550 64-bit, X1600; FireMV 2250.

   R520  : Radeon X1800; FireGL V5300, V7200, V7300, V7350.

   RV530 : Radeon X1300 XT, X1600, X1600 Pro, X1650; FireGL V3400, V5200.

   RV535 : Radeon X1300, X1650.

   RV550 : Radeon X2300 HD.

   RV560 : Radeon X1650.

   RV570 : Radeon X1950, X1950 GT; FireGL V7400.

   R580  : Radeon X1900, X1950; AMD Stream Processor.

   R600  : Radeon HD 2900 GT/Pro/XT; FireGL V7600/V8600/V8650.

   RV610 : Radeon HD 2350, HD 2400 Pro/XT, HD 2400 Pro AGP; FireGL V4000.

   RV620 : Radeon HD 3450, HD 3470.

   RV630 : Radeon HD 2600 LE/Pro/XT, HD 2600 Pro/XT AGP; Gemini RV630;

      FireGL V3600/V5600.

   RV635 : Radeon HD 3650, HD 3670.

   RV670 : Radeon HD 3690, 3850, HD 3870, FireGL V7700, FireStream 9170.

   R680  : Radeon HD 3870 X2.

   M52   : Mobility Radeon X1300.

   M54   : Mobility Radeon X1400; M54-GL.

   M56   : Mobility Radeon X1600; Mobility FireGL V5200.

   M58   : Mobility Radeon X1800, X1800 XT; Mobility FireGL V7100, V7200.

   M62   : Mobility Radeon X1350.

   M64   : Mobility Radeon X1450, X2300.

   M66   : Mobility Radeon X1700, X1700 XT; FireGL V5250.

   M68   : Mobility Radeon X1900.

   M71   : Mobility Radeon HD 2300.

   M72   : Mobility Radeon HD 2400; Radeon E2400.

   M74   : Mobility Radeon HD 2400 XT.

   M76   : Mobility Radeon HD 2600;

      (Gemini ATI) Mobility Radeon HD 2600 XT.

   M82   : Mobility Radeon HD 3400.

   M86   : Mobility Radeon HD 3650, HD 3670, Mobility FireGL V5700.

   M88   : Mobility Radeon HD 3850, HD 3850 X2, HD 3870, HD3870 X2.

   RS600 : Radeon Xpress 1200, Xpress 1250.

   RS690 : Radeon X1200, X1250, X1270.

   RS740 : RS740, RS740M.

   RS780 : Radeon HD 3100/3200/3300 Series.

   R700  : Radeon R700.

   RV710 : Radeon HD4570, HD4350.

   RV730 : Radeon HD4670, HD4650.

   RV740 : Radeon HD4770. EXPERIMENTAL AND UNTESTED.

   RV770 : Radeon HD 4800 Series; Everest, K2, Denali ATI FirePro.

   RV790 : Radeon HD 4890.

   M92   : Mobility Radeon HD4330, HD4530, HD4570. EXPERIMENTAL.

   M93   : Mobility Radeon M93. EXPERIMENTAL AND UNTESTED.

   M96   : Mobility Radeon HD4600.

   M97   : Mobility Radeon HD4860. EXPERIMENTAL AND UNTESTED.

   M98   : Mobility Radeon HD4850, HD4870.

(II) RADEONHD: version 1.3.0, built from dist of git branch master, commit 8cbff7bf

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 01@00:05:0

(II) resource ranges after xf86ClaimFixedResources() call:

   [0] -1   0   0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

   [28] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [29] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

(II) resource ranges after probing:

   [0] -1   0   0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [20] 0   0   0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B]

   [21] 0   0   0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B]

   [22] 0   0   0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [28] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

   [29] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [30] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

   [31] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [32] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

   [33] 0   0   0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B]

   [34] 0   0   0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B]

(II) Setting vga for screen 0.

(==) RADEONHD(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

(**) RADEONHD(0): Selected EXA 2D acceleration.

(II) RADEONHD(0): Card not in database: 0x791F:0x1028:0x0206; using generic modesetting.

   If - and only if - your card does not work or does not work optimally

   please contact radeonhd@opensuse.org to help rectify this.

   Use the subject: 0x791F:0x1028:0x0206: <name of board>

   and *please* describe the problems you are seeing

   in your message.

(--) RADEONHD(0): Detected an RS690 on an unidentified card

(II) RADEONHD(0): Mapped IO @ 0xfe9f0000 to 0x7f3b296c1000 (size 0x00010000)

(II) RADEONHD(0): Getting BIOS copy from legacy VBIOS location

(II) RADEONHD(0): ATOM BIOS Rom: 

   SubsystemVendorID: 0x1028 SubsystemID: 0x01fa

   IOBaseAddress: 0xee00

   Filename: br25007.bin 

   BIOS Bootup Message: 

ATI Radeon Xpress RRBM                                                      

(II) RADEONHD(0): Analog TV Default Mode: 1

(II) RADEONHD(0): Found default TV Mode NTSC

(--) RADEONHD(0): VideoRAM: 65536 kByte

(II) RADEONHD(0): Framebuffer space used by Firmware (kb): 20

(II) RADEONHD(0): Start of VRAM area used by Firmware: 0x3ffb000

(II) RADEONHD(0): AtomBIOS requests 20kB of VRAM scratch space

(II) RADEONHD(0): AtomBIOS VRAM scratch base: 0x3ffb000

(II) RADEONHD(0): Default Engine Clock: 400000

(II) RADEONHD(0): Default Memory Clock: 400000

(II) RADEONHD(0): Maximum Pixel ClockPLL Frequency Output: 1200000

(II) RADEONHD(0): Minimum Pixel ClockPLL Frequency Output: 0

(II) RADEONHD(0): Maximum Pixel ClockPLL Frequency Input: 13500

(II) RADEONHD(0): Minimum Pixel ClockPLL Frequency Input: 1000

(II) RADEONHD(0): Maximum Pixel Clock: 400000

(II) RADEONHD(0): Reference Clock: 14320

(II) RADEONHD(0): Found libdri 5.4.0.

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 10, (OK)

drmOpenByBusid: Searching for BusID pci:0000:01:05.0

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 10, (OK)

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns 10

drmOpenByBusid: drmGetBusid reports pci:0000:01:05.0

(II) RADEONHD(0): Found libdrm 1.3.0.

(II) RADEONHD(0): Found radeon drm 1.31.0.

(II) Loading sub module "i2c"

(II) LoadModule: "i2c"

(II) Module "i2c" already built-in

(II) RADEONHD(0): Default Engine Clock: 400000

(II) RADEONHD(0): GPIO_I2C_Clk_Mask: 0x1f94

(II) RADEONHD(0): GPIO_I2C_Clk_Mask_Shift: 0x0

(II) RADEONHD(0): GPIO_I2C_Data_Mask: 0x1f90

(II) RADEONHD(0): GPIO_I2C_Data_Mask_Shift: 0x8

(II) RADEONHD(0): I2C bus "RHD I2C line 0" initialized.

(II) RADEONHD(0): GPIO_I2C_Clk_Mask: 0x1f90

(II) RADEONHD(0): GPIO_I2C_Clk_Mask_Shift: 0x0

(II) RADEONHD(0): GPIO_I2C_Data_Mask: 0x1f90

(II) RADEONHD(0): GPIO_I2C_Data_Mask_Shift: 0x8

(II) RADEONHD(0): I2C bus "RHD I2C line 1" initialized.

(II) RADEONHD(0): GPIO_I2C_Clk_Mask: 0x1f90

(II) RADEONHD(0): GPIO_I2C_Clk_Mask_Shift: 0x0

(II) RADEONHD(0): GPIO_I2C_Data_Mask: 0x1f94

(II) RADEONHD(0): GPIO_I2C_Data_Mask_Shift: 0x8

(II) RADEONHD(0): I2C bus "RHD I2C line 2" initialized.

(II) RADEONHD(0): GPIO_I2C_Clk_Mask: 0x1f90

(II) RADEONHD(0): GPIO_I2C_Clk_Mask_Shift: 0x0

(II) RADEONHD(0): GPIO_I2C_Data_Mask: 0x1f98

(II) RADEONHD(0): GPIO_I2C_Data_Mask_Shift: 0x8

(II) RADEONHD(0): I2C bus "RHD I2C line 3" initialized.

(II) Loading sub module "ddc"

(II) LoadModule: "ddc"

(II) Module "ddc" already built-in

(II) RADEONHD(0): Detected VGA mode.

(II) RADEONHD(0): Minimum Pixel ClockPLL Frequency Output: 0

(II) RADEONHD(0): Maximum Pixel ClockPLL Frequency Output: 1200000

(II) RADEONHD(0): Maximum Pixel Clock: 400000

(II) RADEONHD(0): Reference Clock: 14320

(II) RADEONHD(0): FB: Allocated Cursor Image at offset 0x00000000 (size = 0x00004000)

(II) RADEONHD(0): FB: Allocated Cursor Image at offset 0x00004000 (size = 0x00004000)

(II) RADEONHD(0): FirmwareInfo Revision 0104

(II) RADEONHD(0): Unused attribute: ul3DAccelerationEngineClock 0

(II) RADEONHD(0): Unused attribute: ulDriverTargetEngineClock 0

(II) RADEONHD(0): Unused attribute: ulDriverTargetMemoryClock 0

(II) RADEONHD(0): Unused attribute: ucASICMaxTemperature 0

(II) RADEONHD(0): Scary bits: Estimated MinEngineClock 250000 kHz

(II) RADEONHD(0): Scary bits: Estimated MinMemoryClock 250000 kHz

(II) RADEONHD(0): Default Engine Clock: 400000

(II) RADEONHD(0): Default Memory Clock: 400000

(II) RADEONHD(0): Current Engine Clock: 400000

(WW) RADEONHD(0): AtomBIOS command table 47 does not exist

(II) RADEONHD(0): Query for AtomBIOS Exec: not implemented

(WW) RADEONHD(0): Unusupported SetVoltage Revision

(II) RADEONHD(0): Power Management: used engine clock / memory clock / core (VDDC) voltage   (0: ignore)

(II) RADEONHD(0): Power Management: Raw Ranges

(II) RADEONHD(0):   Minimum    250000 kHz /   250000 kHz /  0.000 V

(II) RADEONHD(0):   Maximum         0 kHz /        0 kHz /  0.000 V

(II) RADEONHD(0):   Default    400000 kHz /   400000 kHz /  0.000 V

(II) RADEONHD(0): PowerPlayInfo Revision 0201

(WW) RADEONHD(0): PowerPlayInfo Revision not yet implemented

(II) RADEONHD(0): Query for Get Chip Configs: not implemented

(EE) RADEONHD(0): Power Management: Cannot get known good chip configurations

(II) RADEONHD(0): Power Management: Validated Ranges

(II) RADEONHD(0):   Minimum    250000 kHz /   250000 kHz /  0.000 V

(II) RADEONHD(0):   Maximum    400000 kHz /   400000 kHz /  0.000 V

(II) RADEONHD(0):   Default    400000 kHz /   400000 kHz /  0.000 V

(II) RADEONHD(0): Power Management: Final Levels

(II) RADEONHD(0):   Off        250000 kHz /   250000 kHz /  0.000 V

(II) RADEONHD(0):   Idle       400000 kHz /   400000 kHz /  0.000 V

(II) RADEONHD(0):   Slow2D     400000 kHz /   400000 kHz /  0.000 V

(II) RADEONHD(0):   Fast2D     400000 kHz /   400000 kHz /  0.000 V

(II) RADEONHD(0):   Slow3D     400000 kHz /   400000 kHz /  0.000 V

(II) RADEONHD(0):   Fast3D     400000 kHz /   400000 kHz /  0.000 V

(II) RADEONHD(0):   Max3D      400000 kHz /   400000 kHz /  0.000 V

(II) RADEONHD(0):   User       400000 kHz /   400000 kHz /  0.000 V

(II) RADEONHD(0): Connector[0] {RHD_CONNECTOR_VGA, "VGA CRT1", RHD_DDC_0, RHD_HPD_NONE, { RHD_OUTPUT_DACA, RHD_OUTPUT_NONE } }

(II) RADEONHD(0): Connector[1] {RHD_CONNECTOR_PANEL, "PANEL LCD1", RHD_DDC_2, RHD_HPD_NONE, { RHD_OUTPUT_LVTMA, RHD_OUTPUT_NONE } }

(II) RADEONHD(0): Connector[2] {RHD_CONNECTOR_TV, "SVIDEO TV1", RHD_DDC_NONE, RHD_HPD_NONE, { RHD_OUTPUT_DACA, RHD_OUTPUT_NONE } }

(II) RADEONHD(0): Connector[3] {RHD_CONNECTOR_DVI, "DVI-D DFP2", RHD_DDC_3, RHD_HPD_NONE, { RHD_OUTPUT_DVO, RHD_OUTPUT_NONE } }

(--) RADEONHD(0): Attaching Output DAC A to Connector VGA 1

(II) RADEONHD(0): LVDS SEQ Dig onto DE: 30

(II) RADEONHD(0): LVDS SEQ DE to BL: 360

(II) RADEONHD(0): LVDS Off Delay: 500

(II) RADEONHD(0): LVDS Duallink: 0x0

(II) RADEONHD(0): LVDS 24Bit: 0x0

(II) RADEONHD(0): LVDS FPDI: 0x0

(II) RADEONHD(0): LVDS Temporal Dither : 0x1

(II) RADEONHD(0): LVDS Spatial Dither : 0x0

(II) RADEONHD(0): LVDS Grey Level: 0x3

(II) RADEONHD(0): AtomBIOS returned 3 Grey Levels

(--) RADEONHD(0): Detected a 18bit single link panel.

(II) RADEONHD(0): Falling back to AtomBIOS controlled Backlight.

(--) RADEONHD(0): Attaching Output LVDS to Connector PANEL

(--) RADEONHD(0): Attaching Output DAC A to Connector TV SVIDEO

(II) RADEONHD(0): PCIE NB Cfg7Reg: 0x200

(II) RADEONHD(0): CapabilityFlag: 0x16

(--) RADEONHD(0): Attaching Output DDIA to Connector DVI-D 1

(II) RADEONHD(0): RandR: Adding RRoutput VGA_1 for Output DAC A

(II) RADEONHD(0): RandR: Adding RRoutput PANEL for Output LVDS

(II) RADEONHD(0): RandR: Adding RRoutput TV_SVIDEO for Output DAC A

(II) RADEONHD(0): RandR: Adding RRoutput DVI-D_1 for Output DDIA

(II) RADEONHD(0): Output VGA_1 using monitor section Monitor0

(II) RADEONHD(0): Output VGA_1 has no monitor section

(II) RADEONHD(0): Output PANEL has no monitor section

(II) RADEONHD(0): Output TV_SVIDEO has no monitor section

(II) RADEONHD(0): Output DVI-D_1 has no monitor section

(II) RADEONHD(0): I2C device "RHD I2C line 2:E-EDID segment register" registered at address 0x60.

(II) RADEONHD(0): I2C device "RHD I2C line 2:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.

(II) RADEONHD(0): EDID data for LVDS Panel

(II) RADEONHD(0): Manufacturer: LPL  Model: c500  Serial#: 0

(II) RADEONHD(0): Year: 2006  Week: 0

(II) RADEONHD(0): EDID Version: 1.3

(II) RADEONHD(0): Digital Display Input

(II) RADEONHD(0): Max Image Size [cm]: horiz.: 33  vert.: 21

(II) RADEONHD(0): Gamma: 2.20

(II) RADEONHD(0): No DPMS capabilities specified

(II) RADEONHD(0): Supported color encodings: RGB 4:4:4 YCrCb 4:4:4 

(II) RADEONHD(0): First detailed timing is preferred mode

(II) RADEONHD(0): redX: 0.590 redY: 0.344   greenX: 0.323 greenY: 0.534

(II) RADEONHD(0): blueX: 0.156 blueY: 0.138   whiteX: 0.312 whiteY: 0.328

(II) RADEONHD(0): Manufacturer's mask: 0

(II) RADEONHD(0): Supported detailed timing:

(II) RADEONHD(0): clock: 75.5 MHz   Image Size:  331 x 207 mm

(II) RADEONHD(0): h_active: 1280  h_sync: 1344  h_sync_end 1392 h_blank_end 1512 h_border: 0

(II) RADEONHD(0): v_active: 800  v_sync: 803  v_sync_end 809 v_blanking: 832 v_border: 0

(II) RADEONHD(0): Supported detailed timing:

(II) RADEONHD(0): clock: 75.5 MHz   Image Size:  331 x 207 mm

(II) RADEONHD(0): h_active: 1280  h_sync: 1344  h_sync_end 1392 h_blank_end 1512 h_border: 0

(II) RADEONHD(0): v_active: 800  v_sync: 803  v_sync_end 809 v_blanking: 832 v_border: 0

(II) RADEONHD(0):  TM037

(II) RADEONHD(0):  -:Ee«ÿ

(II) RADEONHD(0): EDID (in hex):

(II) RADEONHD(0):    00ffffffffffff00320c00c500000000

(II) RADEONHD(0):    00100103802115780a0f109758528828

(II) RADEONHD(0):    23505400000001010101010101010101

(II) RADEONHD(0):    0101010101017e1d00e8502020304030

(II) RADEONHD(0):    36004bcf100000197e1d00e850202030

(II) RADEONHD(0):    403036004bcf10000000000000fe0054

(II) RADEONHD(0):    4d303337003135345730310a000000fe

(II) RADEONHD(0):    001f2d3a45658cabff01010a2020004c

(II) RADEONHD(0): Found native mode: Modeline "1280x800"   75.50  1280 1344 1392 1512  800 803 809 832

(II) RADEONHD(0): I2C device "RHD I2C line 3:I2CProbe" registered at address 0x00.

(II) RADEONHD(0): I2C device "RHD I2C line 3:I2CProbe" removed.

(II) RADEONHD(0): Output VGA_1 disconnected

(II) RADEONHD(0): Output PANEL connected

(II) RADEONHD(0): Output TV_SVIDEO disconnected

(II) RADEONHD(0): Output DVI-D_1 disconnected

(II) RADEONHD(0): Using exact sizes for initial modes

(II) RADEONHD(0): Output PANEL using initial mode 1280x800

(II) RADEONHD(0): RandR 1.2 support enabled

(==) RADEONHD(0): RGB weight 888

(==) RADEONHD(0): Default visual is TrueColor

(==) RADEONHD(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

(II) RADEONHD(0): Using 2560x2560 Framebuffer with 2560 pitch

(II) RADEONHD(0): FB: Allocated ScanoutBuffer at offset 0x00008000 (size = 0x01900000)

(==) RADEONHD(0): DPI set to (96, 96)

(II) Loading sub module "fb"

(II) LoadModule: "fb"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules//libfb.so

(II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.6.3.901, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4

(II) Loading sub module "ramdac"

(II) LoadModule: "ramdac"

(II) Module "ramdac" already built-in

(II) Loading sub module "exa"

(II) LoadModule: "exa"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules//libexa.so

(II) Module exa: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.6.3.901, module version = 2.4.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 5.0

(II) RADEONHD(0): FB: Allocated Offscreen Buffer at offset 0x01908000 (size = 0x00666000)

(II) RADEONHD(0): FB: Allocated DRI Back Buffer at offset 0x01F6E000 (size = 0x01900000)

(EE) RADEONHD(0): FB: Failed allocating DRI Depth Buffer (25600 KB)

(EE) RADEONHD(0): DRI: Failed allocating buffers, disabling

(--) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp

(II) do I need RAC?  No, I don't.

(II) resource ranges after preInit:

   [0] -1   0   0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [20] 0   0   0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B]

   [21] 0   0   0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B]

   [22] 0   0   0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [28] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

   [29] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [30] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

   [31] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [32] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

   [33] 0   0   0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B]

   [34] 0   0   0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B]

(II) RADEONHD(0): Mapped IO @ 0xfe9f0000 to 0x7f3b296c1000 (size 0x00010000)

(II) RADEONHD(0): IGP sideport memory not present.

(==) RADEONHD(0): Not Mapping IGP memory

(II) RADEONHD(0): Mapped FB @ 0xf8000000 to 0x7f3b2180e000 (size 0x04000000)

(II) RADEONHD(0): Attempting to enable power management

(WW) RADEONHD(0): AtomBIOS command table 19 does not exist

(II) RADEONHD(0): Query for AtomBIOS Exec: not implemented

(WW) RADEONHD(0): Failed to set power management

(II) RADEONHD(0): Query for Set Power Management: failed

(II) RADEONHD(0): Attempting to enable clock gating

(II) RADEONHD(0): Current Engine Clock: 400000

(WW) RADEONHD(0): AtomBIOS command table 47 does not exist

(II) RADEONHD(0): Query for AtomBIOS Exec: not implemented

(WW) RADEONHD(0): Unusupported SetVoltage Revision

(II) RADEONHD(0): Current Engine Clock: 400000

(WW) RADEONHD(0): AtomBIOS command table 47 does not exist

(II) RADEONHD(0): Query for AtomBIOS Exec: not implemented

(WW) RADEONHD(0): Unusupported SetVoltage Revision

(II) RADEONHD(0): Using MMIO Command Submission for acceleration.

(II) EXA(0): Offscreen pixmap area of 6709248 bytes

(II) EXA(0): Driver registered support for the following operations:

(II)         Solid

(II)         Copy

(II)         UploadToScreen

(II)         DownloadFromScreen

(==) RADEONHD(0): Backing store disabled

(==) RADEONHD(0): Silken mouse enabled

(II) RADEONHD(0): RandR 1.2 enabled, ignore the following RandR disabled message.

(II) RADEONHD(0): On Crtc 0 Setting 60.0 Hz Mode: Modeline "1280x800"   75.50  1280 1344 1392 1512  800 803 809 832

None

Backtrace:

0: X(xorg_backtrace+0x26) [0x4e9be6]

1: X(xf86SigHandler+0x39) [0x48e509]

2: /lib/libc.so.6 [0x7f3b2766df50]

Fatal server error:

Caught signal 11.  Server aborting

Please consult the The X.Org Foundation support 

    at http://wiki.x.org

 for help. 

Please also check the log file at "/var/log/Xorg.0.log" for additional information.

(II) RADEONHD(0): Attempting to disable power management

(WW) RADEONHD(0): AtomBIOS command table 19 does not exist

(II) RADEONHD(0): Query for AtomBIOS Exec: not implemented

(WW) RADEONHD(0): Failed to set power management

(II) RADEONHD(0): Query for Set Power Management: failed

(II) RADEONHD(0): Attempting to disable clock gating

(II) RADEONHD(0): Current Engine Clock: 400000

(WW) RADEONHD(0): AtomBIOS command table 47 does not exist

(II) RADEONHD(0): Query for AtomBIOS Exec: not implemented

(WW) RADEONHD(0): Unusupported SetVoltage Revision

```

----------

## DaggyStyle

 *dE_logics wrote:*   

> I emerged radeonhd, which officially support x1270 with full 3-d acceleration.
> 
> After Xorg -configure, and starting x, there's a bright screen for ~0.2 second and then it crashes.
> 
> Posting xorg.log after a while.

 

actually, that wrong.

mesa and drm supports the full 3d acc, not radeonhd or radeon, infact, radeon supports way more features then radeonhd does, actually, the only reason to use radeonhd is if you want to use the hd part and I've heard that radeon supports it but haven't had any confirmation on the issue.

if your not using the hdmi (I think it has a port but not sure it can broadcast hd), then use the radeon.

about your output, notice this:

```
(EE) RADEONHD(0): FB: Failed allocating DRI Depth Buffer (25600 KB)

(EE) RADEONHD(0): DRI: Failed allocating buffers, disabling 
```

what kernel are you using? do you use kms?

----------

## dE_logics

 *Quote:*   

> mesa and drm supports the full 3d acc, not radeonhd

 

 *http://wiki.x.org/wiki/radeonhd wrote:*   

> 3D acceleration is active by default only on R5xx and RS6xx right now. Experimental support for R6xx and R7xx is available, but not for the faint of heart. Also, there is an experimental 3D bringup tool for testing on 6xx/7xx. 

 

Actually I use blender...so I need good 3-d support.

If the acceleration from hd is good, I might start using KDE with compiz...but right now its just fractional to what it was in windaz.

 *Quote:*   

> what kernel are you using? do you use kms?

 

2.6.31-r6...I've customize it by quiet a lot.

No, I do not use kms.

----------

## DaggyStyle

it doesn't matter what the wiki says, try running latest radeonhd from svn, drm from your current kernel, mesa 7.3 and libdrm 2.4.5 => bcs you will get software acceleration, wcs you wont get acceleration at all.

to get the best and most 3d acceleration I would recommend using radeon or radeonhd from svn (former is most recommended), kernel 2.6.32, libdrm from svn or latest stable in portage and mesa from svn

----------

## dE_logics

Before fetching new packages form SVN (actually portage does have the latest one) let's just try starting X with HD.

Enabling kms did virtually nothing (except a better looking boot screen and adding small bugs here and there)

----------

## DaggyStyle

 *dE_logics wrote:*   

> Before fetching new packages form SVN (actually portage does have the latest one) let's just try starting X with HD.
> 
> Enabling kms did virtually nothing (except a better looking boot screen and adding small bugs here and there)

 

post your xorg.conf please

----------

## dE_logics

```
Section "ServerLayout"

   Identifier     "X.org Configured"

   Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

   InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

   InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "Files"

   ModulePath   "/usr/lib64/xorg/modules"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/OTF"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

EndSection

Section "Module"

   Load  "glx"

   Load  "extmod"

   Load  "record"

   Load  "dri2"

   Load  "dbe"

   Load  "dri"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Keyboard0"

   Driver      "kbd"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Mouse0"

   Driver      "mouse"

   Option       "Protocol" "auto"

   Option       "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

   Option       "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

   #DisplaySize     330   210   # mm

   Identifier   "Monitor0"

   VendorName   "LPL"

   ModelName    "c500"

EndSection

Section "Device"

        ### Available Driver options are:-

        ### Values: <i>: integer, <f>: float, <bool>: "True"/"False",

        ### <string>: "String", <freq>: "<f> Hz/kHz/MHz"

        ### [arg]: arg optional

        #Option     "NoAccel"               # [<bool>]

        #Option     "SWcursor"              # [<bool>]

        #Option     "Dac6Bit"               # [<bool>]

        #Option     "Dac8Bit"               # [<bool>]

        #Option     "BusType"               # [<str>]

        #Option     "CPPIOMode"             # [<bool>]

        #Option     "CPusecTimeout"         # <i>

        #Option     "AGPMode"               # <i>

        #Option     "AGPFastWrite"          # [<bool>]

        #Option     "AGPSize"               # <i>

        #Option     "GARTSize"              # <i>

        #Option     "RingSize"              # <i>

        #Option     "BufferSize"            # <i>

        #Option     "EnableDepthMoves"      # [<bool>]

        #Option     "EnablePageFlip"        # [<bool>]

        #Option     "NoBackBuffer"          # [<bool>]

        #Option     "DMAForXv"              # [<bool>]

        #Option     "FBTexPercent"          # <i>

        #Option     "DepthBits"             # <i>

        #Option     "PCIAPERSize"           # <i>

        #Option     "AccelDFS"              # [<bool>]

        #Option     "IgnoreEDID"            # [<bool>]

        #Option     "DisplayPriority"       # [<str>]

        #Option     "PanelSize"             # [<str>]

        #Option     "ForceMinDotClock"      # <freq>

        #Option     "ColorTiling"           # [<bool>]

        #Option     "VideoKey"              # <i>

        #Option     "RageTheatreCrystal"    # <i>

        #Option     "RageTheatreTunerPort"    # <i>

        #Option     "RageTheatreCompositePort"    # <i>

        #Option     "RageTheatreSVideoPort"    # <i>

        #Option     "TunerType"             # <i>

        #Option     "RageTheatreMicrocPath"    # <str>

        #Option     "RageTheatreMicrocType"    # <str>

        #Option     "ScalerWidth"           # <i>

        #Option     "RenderAccel"           # [<bool>]

        #Option     "SubPixelOrder"         # [<str>]

        #Option     "ShowCache"             # [<bool>]

        #Option     "DynamicClocks"         # [<bool>]

        #Option     "VGAAccess"             # [<bool>]

        #Option     "ReverseDDC"            # [<bool>]

        #Option     "LVDSProbePLL"          # [<bool>]

        #Option     "AccelMethod"           # <str>

        #Option     "DRI"                   # [<bool>]

        #Option     "ConnectorTable"        # <str>

        #Option     "DefaultConnectorTable"    # [<bool>]

        #Option     "DefaultTMDSPLL"        # [<bool>]

        #Option     "TVDACLoadDetect"       # [<bool>]

        #Option     "ForceTVOut"            # [<bool>]

        #Option     "TVStandard"            # <str>

        #Option     "IgnoreLidStatus"       # [<bool>]

        #Option     "DefaultTVDACAdj"       # [<bool>]

        #Option     "Int10"                 # [<bool>]

        #Option     "EXAVSync"              # [<bool>]

        #Option     "ATOMTVOut"             # [<bool>]

        #Option     "R4xxATOM"              # [<bool>]

   Identifier  "Card0"

   Driver      "radeon"

   VendorName  "ATI Technologies Inc"

   BoardName   "RS690M [Radeon X1200 Series]"

   BusID       "PCI:1:5:0"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

   Identifier "Screen0"

   Device     "Card0"

   Monitor    "Monitor0"

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     1

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     4

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     8

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     15

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     16

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     24

   EndSubSection

EndSection

```

My current xorg.conf working under radeon.

----------

## DaggyStyle

first, your using xserver 1.6 with hal probably so you better migrate your input settings to hal.

second, your xorg.conf loads radeon and not radeonhd. but for some reason radeonhd is loaded.

are you sure it is the right log?

if so, try the following: either remove radeonhd, install radeon and try again or change radeon to radeonhd in xorg.conf

----------

## micmac

If you want _hardware_ 3D do this:

```
- get 2.6.32 with radeon drm support

- emerge layman, add the x11 overlay

- emerge mesa-7.6.1_rc3

- reemerge xorg-server

- emerge xf86-video-ati-9999

- enable "radeon" in xorg.conf
```

By the way I have USE=-hal for xorg-server. But it's just my personal preference.

Edit: The x11 overlay's mesa-7.6.1_rc3 ebuild depends on xorg-server 1.7. But you can just copy it to your own local overlay and change this. It works fine with xorg-server-1.6.5.

----------

## dE_logics

 *Quote:*   

> first, your using xserver 1.6 with hal probably so you better migrate your input settings to hal. 

 

How exactly do you do that?

What do you mean by input settings?

 *Quote:*   

> second, your xorg.conf loads radeon and not radeonhd. but for some reason radeonhd is loaded.
> 
> are you sure it is the right log? 

 

No, that's the xorg.conf while using radeon (not radeonhd)...I just need to modify Driver      "radeon" to make it use radeonhd.

----------

## dE_logics

 *micmac wrote:*   

> If you want _hardware_ 3D do this:
> 
> ```
> - get 2.6.32 with radeon drm support
> 
> ...

 

That basically means update the latest...will do that after working out with radeonhd.

Thanks.

----------

## DaggyStyle

 *dE_logics wrote:*   

> 
> 
> How exactly do you do that?
> 
> What do you mean by input settings?
> ...

 

check the sticky in the environment desktop forum

 *dE_logics wrote:*   

> 
> 
> No, that's the xorg.conf while using radeon (not radeonhd)...I just need to modify Driver      "radeon" to make it use radeonhd.

 

whats the output of lsmod?

----------

